# Very good TSR.2 documentary



## nuuumannn (Sep 18, 2013)

A very good documentary on the Great British White Elephant that was the TSR.2. This is one of the better commentaries on the aircraft and includes excellent footage of manufacture and test flights.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEtkrZiDDGc_


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2013)

I still get annoyed when I remember what happened to the project - especially the deliberate scrapping of all jigs, tools etc.
I often wonder if, had it gone ahead, and entered service, would it still be active today, in GR6 (or whatever) form.


----------

